# Trying to find the right edge router bit



## Kelly635 (Mar 6, 2021)

I am looking for the right router bit to duplicate the style shown in the picture. I have tried the Ogee Roman but discovered it reverses what I am looking for. I have drawn what it might







look like to create the style but I can’t find the bit! Any help would be great.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Kelly635 said:


> I am looking for the right router bit to duplicate the style shown in the picture. I have tried the Ogee Roman but discovered it reverses what I am looking for. I have drawn what it might
> View attachment 397988
> look like to create the style but I can’t find the bit! Any help would be great.
> View attachment 397986


Infinity has a Beading Conversion Kit (Item BCK-002) that converts a Roundover bit to a beading bit that will cut the profile you want.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

